# Trying To Serve Too Many Masters: What Is The Training Objective?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Serving too many masters is an issue that most people have with their overall training programs. I often get emails from individuals looking for program design assistance and find that they are trying to do everything all at once.They want to be fast, strong, lean, and muscular, have good anaerobic capacity and be a great [...]

*Read More...*


----------

